# Horsemanship Test



## kljumper14 (Aug 26, 2008)

So this weekend, I'm going to a local show with my gelding and my trainer is putting me in a Horsemanship class in addition to my other classes. She's told me that I have to take the test on Friday and then Saturday or Sunday, the top scorers bring their horses in the ring wearing a bridle and answer a technical question. I was wondering if anyone has done one and can advise me on what kind of questions will be asked. I know it comes from the Pony Club Manual, but I don't have one, and I don't have time to get one before the show. If anyone can give me a better idea, I would appreciate it greatly.


----------

